# Rubbermaid containers for growouts?



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have seen some people using Rubbermaid like containers for grow outs or even for some adult tanks. Do you have any larger ones that people prefer and are somewhat FF safe?


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

I use Sterilite 20Q Gasket Boxes: Sterilite - 1932: 20 Quart Gasket Box

They are completely sealed, so I drill four to five 1 inch holes across one edge of the top for airflow. I silicone screen material over the holes (inside of the lid) so flies and frogs can't get out and add one more 1/4" hole in the middle of the top for feeding. I simply put a funnel in the hole and dump my flies in. When I'm not feeding I plug the hole with a rubber cork.

Simple temp tank ... holds humidity well ... is clear so light can get through for plant growth ... and is completely fly and frog proof.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Could you maybe post a pic or two of those set up? They seem cool, I might try that.


TheHamr said:


> I use Sterilite 20Q Gasket Boxes: Sterilite - 1932: 20 Quart Gasket Box
> 
> They are completely sealed, so I drill four to five 1 inch holes across one edge of the top for airflow. I silicone screen material over the holes (inside of the lid) so flies and frogs can't get out and add one more 1/4" hole in the middle of the top for feeding. I simply put a funnel in the hole and dump my flies in. When I'm not feeding I plug the hole with a rubber cork.
> 
> Simple temp tank ... holds humidity well ... is clear so light can get through for plant growth ... and is completely fly and frog proof.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you really dont want some that are fruit flie escape proof as that usually means that is pretty much air tight, just setup a feeding station to keep them in. 
I usually just get any containers, i have used sterilite and rubbermaid in the past, but there is now a container store by my office so i go there a lot since they are pretty cheap.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im looking for a ultra cheap setup to replace some aging 10gals. I can drill them if needed but so far have not found any that I deem frog safe unless we are talking tincs. 

Where did you find these sterilite ones?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Could you guys post pics of your set ups? I might try some of these, but I would want to get some like the ones other people on here have gotton, so I know that they are good. And I am just curious how you guys set them up.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Not bad to test them out:
Amazon.com: Sterilite 19322706 20-Quart Gasket Box, See-Through Lid and Base&#133;


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Is that $50 for one?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

20 Quart Sterilite® Gasket Box | USP Home ®

anyone have experiance with this vendor?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

lol, I originally thought the same thing, hence why i posted the other vendor. But the price is fior a 6 pack


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

They are a little smaller than a 10gal, does not look like they make larger ones.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh haha okay, I thought it was $50 for 1! lol.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

TheHamr said:


> I use Sterilite 20Q Gasket Boxes: Sterilite - 1932: 20 Quart Gasket Box
> 
> They are completely sealed, so I drill four to five 1 inch holes across one edge of the top for airflow. I silicone screen material over the holes (inside of the lid) so flies and frogs can't get out and add one more 1/4" hole in the middle of the top for feeding. I simply put a funnel in the hole and dump my flies in. When I'm not feeding I plug the hole with a rubber cork.
> 
> Simple temp tank ... holds humidity well ... is clear so light can get through for plant growth ... and is completely fly and frog proof.


where do you get the 1/4 stoppers? I was looking online, and the only thing that immediately comes up is 1 1/4 tub stoppers


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I got a few plastic tubs from Lowe's that are pretty secure (fruit fly proof). They have a snap/handle thingy on each side to hold the lid down tight. 

Lots of different sizes. From somewhere around 5 bucks and up. Can't find it on their website to link it. I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Its okay for the frogs? Like they will have enough air and stuff? Could you post some pics of yours?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I cut a couple holes in the first one I used for frogs, and covered with screen. The second one I didn't ventilate, but, they did fine. I think they were getting enough air when I opened the lid to feed and stare. 

I'll post pics of the one I cut holes in as well as one that has not been ventilated. I'd do it now but I'm sleepy


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Haha okay!


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Could you maybe post a pic or two of those set up? They seem cool, I might try that.


I will post some up tomorrow for you.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

kyle1745 said:


> Im looking for a ultra cheap setup to replace some aging 10gals. I can drill them if needed but so far have not found any that I deem frog safe unless we are talking tincs.
> 
> Where did you find these sterilite ones?


I bought mine at Target, they had them on sale a while back for $5.99 There normal price is $45.99 for 6 which comes out to $7.66 each

Sterilite 20-qt. Airtight Storage Box Lime Set of 6 : Target


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

kyle1745 said:


> They are a little smaller than a 10gal, does not look like they make larger ones.


A little bit, but they fit on racks perfectly and have plenty of space.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> where do you get the 1/4 stoppers? I was looking online, and the only thing that immediately comes up is 1 1/4 tub stoppers


I purchased them at Lowes, they are located in the hardware section in the drawers of oddball screws, plugs, etc.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

kyle1745 said:


> They are a little smaller than a 10gal, does not look like they make larger ones.


I would;sd imagine some carefully placed weather stripping could do the same job


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> I would;sd imagine some carefully placed weather stripping could do the same job


The nice thing about the Sterilite tubs is their lids, they are quite rigid, so they seal well and lock down tight. Other tubs, while weather stripping could be used, tend to be more flimsy and don't seal as well towards the middle, away from the latches on each end. Just some food for thought. I have enough fruit flies escaping tanks during misting and what not, so I try to minimize them escaping during the normal course of a day as much as possible. These tubs certainly aren't the only option but they are the best I've found ... and they are cheap.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Oxygen I doubt would be an issue if you only had a couple small frogs and lots of plants since the plants would be producing oxygen. Just without some form of air exchange I imagine it would get pretty stagnant or moldy in there.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I've used sterilite buns for years with great success. I use the side latching ones and the large tubs are about the size of a 29gal tank (92 qt size). You can't make them FF "proof" but you can make them nearly fruitfly proof by just taking saran cling wrap and putting a layer of that on top of the open bin and then putting the lid on top and latching it down. Like I said, I've done this for years as grow out or temp tanks and I've never had an escapee and the flies don't get out too much, all you have to do is make sure the saran wrap completely covers the bin (on all edges without a corner falling back in the bin) before you put the lid on and you are good.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok here is what I got (Lowe's):

Brand name is Snapware. The container in the pics is 11.5 L, 8.5 W, 5.6 H. This is one of the smaller ones. It was around 5 or 6 bucks. They go on up in size to quite large. The price goes up with them. 

I cut 2 holes and covered with screen. I covered the holes when I wanted humidity up, and uncovered to allow airing out.

The clamps on the sides are nice and tight.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Pics as promised:


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing the pics too. What type of soil/media do you have in there?


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Colleen53 said:


> What a great idea! Thanks for sharing the pics too. What type of soil/media do you have in there?


I put in a 1" layer of Leca, followed by 2" of sphagnum, planted a large chunk of marble queen pothos, added some film canisters, and topped it all off with leaf litter. It's currently housing a proven pair of Fantastica while their new home is growing in. Once they are transferred to their new vert tank I plan to use this as a grow out tank for their offspring.


----------



## clapton9286 (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's what I got for my temp home:

Walmart.com: Sterilite 7-Qt. Latch Box - Green Glaze, Set of 14: Storage & Organization

Planning on doing a layer of leca and moss, some cuttings, and maybe a small dish.


----------



## skates94 (Jul 28, 2007)

Great thread..... I could see making one of these for when one goes on vacation so you could bring the whole setup to a frog sitter


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks all for the pics... Would be nice if they made some larger one likes the air tight ones.

I want to ditch my 10gals, and only have a few left with some odds and ends. This maybe worth trying...


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

You can also use door foam or weather stripping the pile kind to make it fly proof around the lid portion.


----------

